# mms comments,thought ,any experts



## steyr223 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello again welp for some reason i stopped the 35% food grade h2O treatmen . 
I did make it further than i thought 3 drops 3x/day extra drop each day to 23 droos 3x/day and back to 3 (i made it to 16 on the downside) it did make me feel better 8) 

Now it didnt help the MRSA so a new cure :shock: 
Miracle mineral solution 
From what i gather it is chlorine dioxide taken internally
Sodium chlorite added to water i believe makes hypochloris acid which retains chlorine gas in water but needs an activater(citris acid or the like)

I think i got that backwards
Anyways its kind of weird that its so close to what we do
If you look it up they talk about the oxidation-reduction process only its in your body

Just curios what you info junkies think on it
I will go search the form for sodium chlorite. As i cant by it here in calif

Thankw steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 21, 2013)

So noone has ever heard of this


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 21, 2013)

I never heard of it until you posted earlier and found this;
From wiki;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_chlorite


> Neuraltus Pharmaceuticals is investigating a drug that they refer to as NP001 for treatment of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.[7] Some people with ALS have concluded that NP001 is a formulation of sodium chlorite, and are ordering the chemical and self-dosing outside of any scientific study. Preliminary results suggest that this sodium chlorite treatment is less effective than NP001.[8][9]



Might try to find who is doing this study and find out if you could participate in a medically supervised type of trial to see if it will help with what is bothering you.
I believe modern medicine is not the only answer for everything that bothers us.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 21, 2013)

How long have you tried the peroxide treatment?

It does it work but you will have to take it for a very long time.

And their are no short-cuts as you might want to look for actually.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 21, 2013)

Niliteone 
Thanks i will look into it but wouldn't the results just be tossed in the trash by the FDA or the pharmaco of America :shock: 

9kuuby9
Thanks um....yes i know nobody gets out without paying(hence; there are no shortcuts)
I guess i did it for 23-3=20 +23-15=28 so for about 1 month 

I believe we live in a balanced world,so for every aailment, disease, virus, sickness weather man made,alien made,or mothernature made there is a cure, you just have to find it 

Does anyone have another name for sodium chlorite not chlorate :lol: 
Or even an idea where i could find it

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 21, 2013)

What I mean by short-cut is to find something that has a fast working effect, and not money wise.

Because everything costs money or human effort.

The real moment when you know if the peroxide did something or not is to go off it for some time and observe the changes.

You might also re-look your diet.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 21, 2013)

9Kuuby9 

When i said you dont get out without payimg i did not mean money wise

It all goes back to the balanced world theory(will call it bwt)
In the bwt nobody gets out for free,somewheres along the line everyone has to pay or you dont get to qgo to the next place 8) 

Its funny you mention diet ,i tracked mine when doing the h2o2 being your
Eating 3 hrs before and 1 hr after 
I always forgot when i ate so i wrote it down 
I was amazed at how i coud even exist 
It whent like this pizza,pizza,pizza,hot fudge sunday,honey bun.honey bun,pizza,brownie, pixie stick(bag)
,pizza,reeses peanut butter cup(8)

And thats jusy 24 hours

My point is you get what you give
I abused my body for near 50 years(wow) now i pay for it

Anyways you grt what mean 
Back on track i figured out how to make sodium chlorite. It is just salt added to water and electrified for like 16hours
Filtered and dried and you have crystals
They use pencils for the anode and cathode
Again its weird how this so relates to refining 

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Its funny you mention diet ,i tracked mine when doing the h2o2 being your
> Eating 3 hrs before and 1 hr after
> I always forgot when i ate so i wrote it down
> I was amazed at how i coud even exist
> ...



Well there's your problem. Stop shovelling so much crap into your system and eat properly Rob. 

There are no miracles when you're effectively eating yourself into an early grave with so much rubbish. A healthy balanced diet will cure no end of ills because guess what- you get a balanced set of minerals and vitamins too along with fibre, carbs, and protein.

Just what the body needs mate.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 21, 2013)

A major part of the illnesses these days stem from Bad food habits.

If you want to get back on track, Eat only fresh Non-GMO food. And don't dare to touch any processed food! Eat 2-4 eggs in the morning and some veggies (also beans etc..) and meat or fish in the afternoon. drink lot's of clean non fluoridated water, Or just buy an reverse osmosis kit for 250 bucks and you can filter any water to a clean source of drinking water.

Try to get your food from farmers, it doesn't cost much if you buy a good amount. and also Use a cast iron pan or stainless steel pan for cooking. don't Use those that have a plastic or ceramic coating.

And also go do some running in the woods or just walking every 2 days.

Also quite smoking or drinking if you are doing so.

You will be cured in no time if you can stick to the diet.

Take care!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 21, 2013)

Some finishing touches if you will,

MRSA stands for methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus. The term is used to describe a number of strains of the bacteria, Staphylococcus aureus, that are resistant to a number of antibiotics, including methicillin. This is mostly due to overuse of antibiotics. Chemicals are useful in refining but not really when it comes to the human body.

As you can see you can only barely manage this with some medications.
To really treat it you'll have to stick to the healthy diet.
Because you body is already breaking down from all that bad food and it almost isn't able to support it's own immune system.
And never think it's to late, most damage to the human body can be reversed by itself and not through medication.
So key here is to get stronger and with time the body will repair itself.

And also Work on your mental state, try to get rid of depression and stress by comprehending and accepting your situation. And Yes their Is a cure, so you now know what and how you've to do it.

You've now completely got all the ropes in your hands, so make good use of it.

Take care!


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys
Hey i will jump right on that :mrgreen: 
I completly concure as what you say is pure fact but i think i am a little set in my ways to change now

As a child i was not allowed sweets due to hyperactivity and if i didnt eat dinner i whent to bed hungry. This lasted untill 17 years old and my parents said we give up ,eat what you want,
To thid day i have never eaten a stick of celery or a whole carrot, have never touched leafy greens, in fact the only vegy i will eat is corn but i grew up on 8-12 eggs a day and still eat rhem

So i accept my situation with eagerness
No sorrow or depression (that only happens when i cant find my gold) :lol: 
Thanks everyone for your comments
Steyr223 rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 22, 2013)

It's a pleasure Rob and good luck with it. I wasn't trying to be cruel, it was more of a "tough love" approach that I took 8) 

As the others have agreed, get your base diet sorted out and the rest will fall into place!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 22, 2013)

No offence taken. ..never ever...always constructive 
All comments are greatly appreciated 
I mean after all you guys are family 8) 

Thanks steyr223 rob

Ps i got an idea . They should make a place (a form) where actuall families could post comments so all people could be involved that way when the kid complains about say eating his vegys(no pun intended) he would soon find his mom or dad was right ,

How long could a child last thinking he was right and them old people dont know what there talking about when he loged on to see 100's of people say the same thing :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 22, 2013)

Rob I'm 46, and there is ever mounting research that says that the chances of us surviving our kids is increasing every year.

I was brought up in my early years in the late 60's and 70's in the UK where sugar treats were exactly that- a treat. We still almost had rationing in some areas, and luxuries like chocolate were exactly that- a luxury.

My father was a GP - i.e. a UK General Practitioner doctor, and for many years he maintained that sugar was the cause of heart attacks NOT fats. Strangely now, the press is finally getting to grips with the fact that sugar is the main problem, but decades after professionals were telling them that it is the main issue.

The highest risk group in the world for heart disease is diabetics. So what's diabetes a malfunction of? The ability to regulate sugar......


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow yea i know my allergist(which i cured myself of with injections(one in each arn) every day for 2 years)use to tell me sugars were the devil spawn of all food and coke the worst drink.

I have seen many healthy conscious people (no smokeing,.drugs, alawys ate Good ,ccardiovascular exercise, everything) die in there 30's and 40's

My dad (still alive) says being how we are plumbers and work hard we can do unhealthy things and still be running hard at 50, but it then catches up twice as fast ,sometimes so fast there ia nothing you can do

Let me just say when my dad said" unhealthy things" he ment eating a 1/2 gallon of icecream everyday not drugs or smokeing

I bbelieve i abused my body more than most(9 fingers broke mostly from gloves and my spartan 1065 "drain cleaning machine) r shoulder-bone spure than rotater cup. L shoulder-3 ancers scapula seperated from Libya (spelling is wrong my shoulder fell off)
Arthroscopic 2 on l knee 3 times on r knee(the last one was major reconstructuve) nerve dammage in neck at least when ekg i didn't say ouch when i should have
Plenty more on top of this i had no clue what a welders disease was(i thought if i wasnt getting sick then i wasnt. Bothered)this was a direct result of this form reading about fume hoods for refining led me to a welders fume hood and it all clicked ,unfortunately the article said i was 300% past the threshold 
But none of this brothers me a bit as i we have all seen the amazing body overcome insane obstacles 

Anyway who has time to worry about piddly things when theres fukashima :mrgreen: 

Thanks again Steyr223. Rob
Ps are u guys seeing any radiation in the UK


----------



## steyr223 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi eeveryone 
Just a tecap om this thread

I drank the chlorinedioxide (3 drops of 28% sodium chlorite mixed with 3 drops of citric acid then added
2-8 oz of distilledwater after 30 seconds)

I did this 1 time per hour for 8 hours each day
And ccontinue for exactly 14 days

My mrsa cleared up and and statred to heal after 3 or
4 dsys and was completly gone in 14

Coincident? Nop

After 3 weeks i was exposed to a bunch of fiber glass
And ofcourse many cuts amd abrasions 

Within 8 hrs i new it was back within 24 hours i had 3 boils
Again (only between the elbow and wrist )

I started treatment and 10 days completly gone 
So there you have it 
It worked for my situatiom

Before anyone says this i know it did not cure my diet problem and as long as my immune system is not working 
Iam destine to this but why not other types of sicknesses
Why only this ? We Wil probaly never know

One last thought 
I have come to the conclusion that the chlorine dioxide isnt something that makes you feel better like the h20 it has no ssupplemental properties. 
It should only be used to kill any pathogens in the body
My point of view and experiences only
I AM NOT A MEDICAL PROFFESIONAL
for any one who may wish to do this.

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------

